# Egg Sharing in South Wales



## celticgirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,
DP and I hoping to start first treatment in New Year, me carrying DP egg and donating to anon recipient too. Feeling excited but absolutely terrified! We have talked about this for so long it is a bit of a shock to have the green light to try. Just wondering if there are any other lesbian couples in South Wales here who have intra partner egg shared, any advice would be welcome. It is hard not knowing anyone else who has had any fertility treatment to talk to, these message boards are very reassuring.  We've also wondered if there are any local gay parenting groups around.
Thanks


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats on getting the green light to go ahead!! I can't help with the intra-partner egg share as I had DIUI but I am also under the care of LWC Cardiff and have nothing but praise for them so far  Just wanted to wish you good luck and say that I remember the shock of everything suddenly falling into place, we were trundelling along chat after chat with DW, test after test at the GP, consultation after consultation at LWC and then suddenly "you're good to go" we were both like "wow this is really happening!". Xx


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome celticgirl!

There is a group called 'Proud to be mums' in South Wales. You find them by typing p2bmums in an internet search engine. Most people there have already small kids, but will be happy to share their experiences.
I don't have any experience of Egg Sharing at LWC.

Best of luck!


----------



## celticgirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Both,
Thanks for replying to me.  Good to know about the mums group thanks Candy.  
Monkey07 - Great to hear from someone else under the LWC Cardiff, good luck with your treatment.   x


----------



## nshek (May 20, 2011)

Hi celtic girl

I noticed your post on the forum and wondered how your fertility is getting on?  We live in south wales, near the vale and are planning on moving to cardiff but are looking for similar gay couples who would be comfortable in sharing near so experiences.  

We are not going through egg sharing but IVF at the moment with UWH.

Thanks nat


----------

